# Salmonella Outbreak



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

CDC OUTBREAK INVESTIGATION ALERT

Just something to keep on your radar and a reminder to be mindful of your food safety in preparation. I do like the fact that other than fresh fruits and veggies, most of my store-bought foods have been on my shelves for 6-12 months before I open them. It gives me that much more insulation from events like this, as I can hear about the recall long before I ever open the can.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah, it looks like Ohio has the highest number of incidences reported... ugh


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like much of it was related to institutional peanut butter, but there may still be other sources.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Lots of large companies are issuing recalls I see including Nabisco.


----------



## beansnrice (Jan 22, 2009)

Anybody get some bad peanut butter?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Not me. Mine is all good.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like the problem peanut butter made it into a number of products that used them as a supplier. I just heard that Clif Bars are recalling a number of products. This thing is going to ripple for weeks.


----------



## Gene Backus (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm still afraid to consume peanut butter of any kind!


----------



## mona (Feb 28, 2009)

You can grind your own peanut butter at your local health food store. You can also make butter out of other nuts in a food processer.


----------



## SherylSmitty (Jan 14, 2009)

Have you ever tried making it with other kind of nuts? I've never even thought of that before. I really wonder what other nuts can make good butter. I like creamy the best, how hard would it be to make your own butter extra creamy?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

SherylSmitty said:


> Have you ever tried making it with other kind of nuts? I've never even thought of that before. I really wonder what other nuts can make good butter. I like creamy the best, how hard would it be to make your own butter extra creamy?


I have had other products that are made with other kinds of nuts. My favorite is Nutella


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

I haven't made other kinds, but have bought almond and cashew butter before. The cashew is so good !!


----------



## Magi (Feb 25, 2009)

I saw an episode of Elton Browns "Good Eats" and he made his own peanut butter. He made it creamy by adding some peanut oil after the nuts had been ground up, he pulsed the oil with the paste till it was creamy. So i would think by adding more oil you would increase the creamyness.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Oily goodness.


----------



## Glendale (Apr 3, 2009)

Cashew butter...interesting. I've really never even thought about. What's some of your favorite things to spread cashew butter on?


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

You spread cashew butter ? LOL. I thought you ate it right out of the jar. 
Really, it is so good. I like it on rice cakes or crackers. It is good anyway you use peanut butter.


----------



## Janis (Apr 3, 2009)

Yum! I bet cashew butter would be really good on rice cakes! I'm gonna have to ask my mom to take a stab at making some cashew butter.


----------

